# Milan: niente trattativa con Uefa. Si TAS.



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 21 maggio, contrariamente a quanto riportato da altri media nei giorni scorsi non ci sarà alcuna trattativa tra il Milan e la Uefa. Perchè da Nyon dovrebbero scendere a patti col Milan mentre stanno per sanzionare il City? E poi c'è un procedimento disciplinare in corso nei confronti del club rossonero, che NON ha ritirato il ricorso al TAR. Il Milan attenderà la decisione dell'Uefa sul City, che potrebbe diventare un alleato dei rossoneri nella battaglia alla Uefa. Il Milan potrebbe anche rinunciare alla coppe, ma questa sarebbe solamente una pena minore, difficile non pensare ad altre conseguenze. 

In ogni caso, l'origine di tutti i guai è stato il ricorso al TAS dello scorso anno. Se il Milan avesse accettato l'esclusione dalle coppe lo scorso anno, avrebbe scontato il suo anno d'inferno ed ora sarebbe pronto a ripartire.

*Repubblica. Milan pronto alla battaglia legale con la UEFA solo in caso di quarto posto. In caso di Europa League, invece, il club rossonero accetterebbe l'esilio dalle Coppe Europee.


**Corriere dello Sport: il Milan punta al settlement agreement (con sanzione delle violazioni per il FPF) e può rinunciare ad un anno di coppe in caso di qualificazione alla prossima Europa League.*


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 21 maggio, contrariamente a quanto riportato da altri media nei giorni scorsi non ci sarà alcuna trattativa tra il Milan e la Uefa. Perchè da Nyon dovrebbero scendere a patti col Milan mentre stanno per sanzionare il City? E poi c'è un procedimento disciplinare in corso nei confronti del club rossonero, che NON ha ritirato il ricorso al TAR. Il Milan attenderà la decisione dell'Uefa sul City, che potrebbe diventare un alleato dei rossoneri nella battaglia alla Uefa. Il Milan potrebbe anche rinunciare alla coppe, ma questa sarebbe solamente una pena minore, difficile non pensare ad altre conseguenze.
> 
> In ogni caso, l'origine di tutti i guai è stato il ricorso al TAS dello scorso anno. Se il Milan avesse accettato l'esclusione dalle coppe lo scorso anno, avrebbe scontato il suo anno d'inferno ed ora sarebbe pronto a ripartire.



Vediamo che combina lo squalo illiot, che a detta di molti dovrebbe mettersi in tasca la uefa, come se la parte burocratica/giudiziaria di quest'ultima fosse retta da gente incompetente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Maggio 2019)

Io ho letto il Fair play finanziario e cita chiaramente che in caso di cambio proprietà esiste la possibilità di settlement o voluntary agreement. . La squalifica giustamente verrà tolta dal Tas, non c è scritto da nessuna parte.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, l'origine di tutti i guai è stato il ricorso al TAS dello scorso anno. Se il Milan avesse accettato l'esclusione dalle coppe lo scorso anno, avrebbe scontato il suo anno d'inferno ed ora sarebbe pronto a ripartire.



Credo che la valutazione si faccia ogni anno. Quindi avremmo scontato la pena e poi l’anno successivo ci avrebbero riescluso.


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 21 maggio, contrariamente a quanto riportato da altri media nei giorni scorsi non ci sarà alcuna trattativa tra il Milan e la Uefa. Perchè da Nyon dovrebbero scendere a patti col Milan mentre stanno per sanzionare il City? E poi c'è un procedimento disciplinare in corso nei confronti del club rossonero, che NON ha ritirato il ricorso al TAR. Il Milan attenderà la decisione dell'Uefa sul City, che potrebbe diventare un alleato dei rossoneri nella battaglia alla Uefa. Il Milan potrebbe anche rinunciare alla coppe, ma questa sarebbe solamente una pena minore, difficile non pensare ad altre conseguenze.
> 
> In ogni caso, l'origine di tutti i guai è stato il ricorso al TAS dello scorso anno. Se il Milan avesse accettato l'esclusione dalle coppe lo scorso anno, avrebbe scontato il suo anno d'inferno ed ora sarebbe pronto a ripartire.




_Il ricorso al Tas è il nostro vero grande acquisto (cit.)_


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

*Repubblica. Milan pronto alla battaglia legale con la UEFA solo in caso di quarto posto. In caso di Europa League, invece, il club rossonero accetterebbe l'esilio dalle Coppe Europee. *


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> _Il ricorso al Tas è il nostro vero grande acquisto (cit.)_



"Non possiamo permetterci campioni, ma abbiamo avvocati TOEP mondo. Gioitene".


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Io ho letto il Fair play finanziario e cita chiaramente che in caso di cambio proprietà esiste la possibilità di settlement o voluntary agreement. . La squalifica giustamente verrà tolta dal Tas, non c è scritto da nessuna parte.



Giusto,in caso di cambio di proprietà,e se invece all'uefa qualche uccellino avesse detto che non é cambiato nulla?


----------



## sette (21 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Giusto,in caso di cambio di proprietà,e se invece all'uefa qualche agnellino avesse detto che non é cambiato nulla?



fixed


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> fixed



Applausi a scena aperta per te.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

*Corriere dello Sport: il Milan punta al settlement agreement (con sanzione delle violazioni per il FPF) e può rinunciare ad un anno di coppe in caso di qualificazione alla prossima Europa League. *


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 21 maggio, contrariamente a quanto riportato da altri media nei giorni scorsi non ci sarà alcuna trattativa tra il Milan e la Uefa. Perchè da Nyon dovrebbero scendere a patti col Milan mentre stanno per sanzionare il City? E poi c'è un procedimento disciplinare in corso nei confronti del club rossonero, che NON ha ritirato il ricorso al TAR. Il Milan attenderà la decisione dell'Uefa sul City, che potrebbe diventare un alleato dei rossoneri nella battaglia alla Uefa. Il Milan potrebbe anche rinunciare alla coppe, ma questa sarebbe solamente una pena minore, difficile non pensare ad altre conseguenze.
> 
> In ogni caso, l'origine di tutti i guai è stato il ricorso al TAS dello scorso anno. Se il Milan avesse accettato l'esclusione dalle coppe lo scorso anno, avrebbe scontato il suo anno d'inferno ed ora sarebbe pronto a ripartire.
> 
> ...



Francamente, quando lo sport diventa politica è difficile mantenere la passione...non so voi, ma io di questi discorsi sono stufo morto


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Credo che la valutazione si faccia ogni anno. Quindi avremmo scontato la pena e poi l’anno successivo ci avrebbero riescluso.



lo penso anche io, per me questo articolo è proprio sbagliato.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica. Milan pronto alla battaglia legale con la UEFA solo in caso di quarto posto. In caso di Europa League, invece, il club rossonero accetterebbe l'esilio dalle Coppe Europee. *



Io per ora vedo esilio..... dal calcio.


----------



## sette (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: il Milan punta al settlement agreement (con sanzione delle violazioni per il FPF) e può rinunciare ad un anno di coppe in caso di qualificazione alla prossima Europa League. *





Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica. Milan pronto alla battaglia legale con la UEFA solo in caso di quarto posto. In caso di Europa League, invece, il club rossonero accetterebbe l'esilio dalle Coppe Europee. *



Testate romane allineate.
La Roma rischia di farsi i preliminari di EL, oh guarda che coincidenza.


----------



## sette (21 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io per ora vedo esilio..... dal calcio.



non sei abbastanza velenoso


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 21 maggio, contrariamente a quanto riportato da altri media nei giorni scorsi non ci sarà alcuna trattativa tra il Milan e la Uefa. Perchè da Nyon dovrebbero scendere a patti col Milan mentre stanno per sanzionare il City? E poi c'è un procedimento disciplinare in corso nei confronti del club rossonero, che NON ha ritirato il ricorso al TAR. Il Milan attenderà la decisione dell'Uefa sul City, che potrebbe diventare un alleato dei rossoneri nella battaglia alla Uefa. Il Milan potrebbe anche rinunciare alla coppe, ma questa sarebbe solamente una pena minore, difficile non pensare ad altre conseguenze.
> 
> In ogni caso, l'origine di tutti i guai è stato il ricorso al TAS dello scorso anno. Se il Milan avesse accettato l'esclusione dalle coppe lo scorso anno, avrebbe scontato il suo anno d'inferno ed ora sarebbe pronto a ripartire.
> 
> ...



Li distruggiamo anche stavolta.
E pensare che c'era chi non voleva il ricorso lo scorso anno per "non far arrabbiare la UEFA"...

Non è che se ci escludevano lo scorso anno allora quest'anno se ne fregavano.
Bisogna fargli ricorso TUTTI gli anni, finchè non buttiamo giù sto sistema.
Altro che FPF e UEFA.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 21 maggio, contrariamente a quanto riportato da altri media nei giorni scorsi non ci sarà alcuna trattativa tra il Milan e la Uefa. Perchè da Nyon dovrebbero scendere a patti col Milan mentre stanno per sanzionare il City? E poi c'è un procedimento disciplinare in corso nei confronti del club rossonero, che NON ha ritirato il ricorso al TAR. Il Milan attenderà la decisione dell'Uefa sul City, che potrebbe diventare un alleato dei rossoneri nella battaglia alla Uefa. Il Milan potrebbe anche rinunciare alla coppe, ma questa sarebbe solamente una pena minore, difficile non pensare ad altre conseguenze.
> 
> In ogni caso, l'origine di tutti i guai è stato il ricorso al TAS dello scorso anno. Se il Milan avesse accettato l'esclusione dalle coppe lo scorso anno, avrebbe scontato il suo anno d'inferno ed ora sarebbe pronto a ripartire.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## wildfrank (21 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Giusto,in caso di cambio di proprietà,e se invece all'uefa qualche uccellino avesse detto che non é cambiato nulla?



A pensar male si fa peccato, ma........


----------



## Goro (21 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Giusto,in caso di cambio di proprietà,e se invece all'uefa qualche uccellino avesse detto che non é cambiato nulla?



Infatti saranno contentissimi di farsi prendere in giro da proprietari misteriosi e venire usati come mezzo da numerosi paradisi fiscali... poi ci chiediamo perchè ce l'hanno con noi


----------



## Davidoff (21 Maggio 2019)

Fino a quando il nano non tira le cuoia sto teatrino continuerà in eterno, ma andatevene tutti a f****lo, branco di mafiosi intrallazzatori.


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica. Milan pronto alla battaglia legale con la UEFA solo in caso di quarto posto. In caso di Europa League, invece, il club rossonero accetterebbe l'esilio dalle Coppe Europee. *



A patto che poi sia la sanzione definitiva e che si possa ripartire da zero.
Comunque sono proprio regole idiote.


----------



## James45 (21 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Giusto,in caso di cambio di proprietà,e se invece all'uefa qualche uccellino avesse detto che non é cambiato nulla?



Querela o querelle?


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Maggio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Infatti saranno contentissimi di farsi prendere in giro da proprietari misteriosi e venire usati come mezzo da numerosi paradisi fiscali... poi ci chiediamo perchè ce l'hanno con noi



Guarda,forse sono uno dei pochi che non si sorprende dell'accanimento dell'Uefa,non si può non ammettere che ancora oggi tutto ciò che ci circonda non è del tutto trasparente,ovvio che loro sanno cose che noi forse non sapremo mai,in più aggiungiamo che qualcuno mooolto vicino a Ceferin e ormai pure compare ha ovvi interessi a farci restare nell' oblio.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (21 Maggio 2019)

Ottimo, così posso riproporre la domanda rimasta inevasa dall'altro topic, quello in cui si diceva che il Milan avrebbe cercato il dialogo con l'UEFA, ovvero: com'è possibile che un ricorso presentato in dicembre non sia ancora non solo stato discusso, ma manco ancora calendarizzato dopo 7 mesi????Sapendo oltretutto che l'oggetto del ricorso andrebbe ad influire in modo pesante sul prossimo mercato, quando si sarebbero espressi questi qui di Losanna, al 10 di agosto?Mi rifiuto di credere che sia stato il Milan a depositare il ricorso chiedendo però nello stesso momento di non prenderlo in considerazione, di lasciarlo li in un cassetto ad ingiallire, perchè sarebbe ridicolo.* Cioè, se non troviamo l'accordo con l'UEFA e proseguiamo la via del TAS, quand'è che sapremmo qualcosa?A mercato finito o quasi?*
Ecco, adesso siamo proprio nella situazione della frase in neretto: quindi che si fa adesso?Mezza estate ad aspettare cosa dice il TAS, e l'altra mezza a preparare contro-ricorsi?Così c'è già la scusa bella scodellata, come un piatto di pasta fumante, "non possiamo muoverci come vorremmo sul mercato finchè non sappiamo le decisioni del TAS"?


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Maggio 2019)

Avete un po' tutti o quasi la memoria corta.
Ricordatevi le parole di Maldini"Non permetterci di spendere è anticostituzionale".
Lasciate stare questi pennivendoli.Se la Uefa vuole battaglia,avrà un sacco di cadaveri da raccogliere


----------



## Jazzy R&B (21 Maggio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Avete un po' tutti o quasi la memoria corta.
> Ricordatevi le parole di Maldini"Non permetterci di spendere è anticostituzionale".
> Lasciate stare questi pennivendoli.Se la Uefa vuole battaglia,avrà un sacco di cadaveri da raccogliere



Che è una boiata pazzesca: nessuno ci impedisce di spendere, anzi.Comincia a mettere 60 mln l'anno in sponsorizzazioni "di famiglia" e vedrai che l'UEFA non ti dice niente, carte alla mano, per il semplice motivo che tale cifra sarebbe ammessa dal FPF. Solo che dare all'UEFA cattiva la colpa di tutto è la scorciatoia più breve per giustificare i fallimenti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Maggio 2019)

Dobbiamo chiudere la questione uefa quanto prima.
Anche a costo di giocare con la primavera due anni.

Mi sono rotto che il periodo dei sogni, quello che va da maggio ad Agosto veda tutti i sogni troncati dalla frase ...”ma l’uefa....”

Mi sono veramente rotto. Voglio potermela prendere con i miei dirigenti perché comprano delle ciofeche, non dover accettare tutto perché la Uefa solo Borini ci permette di comprare...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Che è una boiata pazzesca: nessuno ci impedisce di spendere, anzi.Comincia a mettere 60 mln l'anno in sponsorizzazioni "di famiglia" e vedrai che l'UEFA non ti dice niente, carte alla mano, per il semplice motivo che tale cifra sarebbe ammessa dal FPF. Solo che dare all'UEFA cattiva la colpa di tutto è la scorciatoia più breve per giustificare i fallimenti.



La cifra é il totale delle sponsorizzazioni.
Tolte quelle vere, quelle fasulle possono pompare ben poco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Maggio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Avete un po' tutti o quasi la memoria corta.
> Ricordatevi le parole di Maldini"Non permetterci di spendere è anticostituzionale".
> Lasciate stare questi pennivendoli.Se la Uefa vuole battaglia,avrà un sacco di cadaveri da raccogliere


La voglia di fare “guerra” te la vedi? Vedi una proprietà che si sta dannando per farci tornare in alto? UEFA o non UEFA, questa secondo me è la domanda che un tifoso dovrebbe porsi. E onestamente vedo un grande disinteresse e distacco da parte della proprietà, a tutti i livelli. Basta vedere cosa stanno combinando a livello politico in serie A, dove non riescono a farsi rispettare neanche da quattro corrotti da due soldi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2019)

Secondo me é il caso di fare un bagno di umiltá, accettare le sanzioni e rientrare nelle regole.

Abbattiamo i costi rapidamemte, facciamomle,operazioni sul mercato necessarie e azzeriamo il deficit.
Poi chiuso un triennio a 0, nel settembre 2022 ripartano con chi é rimasto tra i tifosi o chi é ancora vivo.

Questa situazione in cui giochiamo, ma poi a Maggio emerge la solita querelle se ci squalificheranno o no, e se tutto va bene ci faranno giocare confiscandoci i premi e buttandoci fuori alla prima occasione con un arbitraggio alla Olimpyakos-Milan...

Il tutto condito da un mercato totalmente con tanti e tali vincoli da non permetterci di acquistare giocatori in grado di giocare a San Siro...

Che senso ha?

Che Gazidis prenda una decisione per risolvere il problema. É la cosa piú i portante che deve fare


----------

